# Bendigo Grain Buy July 2012



## notung (7/7/12)

Message from 'Bendigo Malt & Hops' on Bendigo Homebrewers facebook page:

OK brewers of Bendigo, here we go! Orders for 25kg bags of base malt now being taken, from now till 6pm Thursday 12th July. Order by email only 
bendigomaltnhops _at_ hotmail _dot_ com
Prices start at $50 per bag for Joe White Pale and Pils malt. Following brands only for a start, Joe White, Simpsons, Best Maltz and Briess. (POR) Orders over $100 require a 50% deposit. Let anyone not on Facebook know. Cheers and Beers

notung - 1 x JWM pils, 1 x JWM light munich, 1 x bestmalz smoked (3)


----------



## notung (7/7/12)

Does anybody want to go splitsville with my bags of munich and/or smoked? I pay Bendigo Malt, you pay me, we split the grain.


----------

